# Where to buy Pellet stove pipe?



## millhouselives (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi All,

great forum here..lots of very smart people!

We are new owners of a Harman Accentra. We have the stove, we have the stove pad, and we have our pellets. At the time we purchased the stove for some unknown reason (most likely didn't have the $$$ at the time) we did not get "stove pipe kit".  I didn't think it would be an issue to get stove pipe later. 

Well, I guess I was wrong. We did order "Wall Thimble Air Intake Kit" and some other stove pipe pieces for a corner installation from an outfit in Bernardson, Mass.

Stuff was supposed to be here by Oct 4, needless to say they still don't have it. Whenever I call they sound annoyed and tell me don't worry we will call you when your order comes in! Problem is when I ask them what they are being told by their supplier..they mumbo-jumbo me with "it should be, blah, blah, blah". 

So anywhere, I have found one website where it looks like I can order stove pipe www.northlineexpress.com their price is 105.00 for the thur the wall thimble air intake kit made by "simpson". So now I have a couple of questions. Is that a fair price?

Any other places near Southern Vermont where they may have stove pipe to buy. I would love to be able to see and feel before buying.

Would someone be kind enought to review what other "stove pipe" pieces I may need to order? My plan is to install stove in corner and vent horizontal thru outside wall.
I am thinking at least one 45 elbow and maybe one 12" in straigh pipe for inside and one 18 inch straight for outside, and one endcap does that sound about right. 

I am not sure exactly what I need because it was a while ago when we were in the store in Bernardson, Mass. They didn't give exact list of all pieces. Total cost was going to be around 280.00.

thanks for taking to time to read and thanks for any help,


----------



## imacman (Oct 20, 2008)

If I were you, I'd feel/touch as much of the pipe parts as you can see locally, and then either call Eric at Kinsman Stoves (he's on this site a lot), or try Dynamite Buys....both are in Ohio.

Eric is a real nice guy to talk to, and knows his stuff, and seems to have good prices (330-876-0200)
www.kinsmanstoves.com

Dynamite Buys has great prices, free shipping, knowledgable salepeople, and I got my order here in NY in 3 days.(800-686-5730)
www.dynamitebuys.com

BTW, NorthLine Express is a good company to deal with, but their prices are high.


----------



## crausch (Oct 20, 2008)

I agree with macman!

You should take a look at the pipes first, decide what you need and price it out. Northline Express may not be the cheapest (in all situations). As macman said, they are decent to buy from online. I purchased several items this year and have always received them within just a few days. Even with shipping I still saved $13 just on my wall thimble from them. I got my stainless steel termination elbow/cap from them also.


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 20, 2008)

thank you  macman and codebum...am at work now but will look at the sites you recommend!


----------



## Skinn (Oct 20, 2008)

I was in Lowes and Home Depot this weekend and they both had shelves full of pipe kits. Home Depot also had individual pieces for sale in various lengths to suit your needs.


----------



## sydney1963 (Oct 20, 2008)

I purchased Dura Vent kit and for corner install (Home Depot) had to buy an extra 45 degree angle elbow (local hardware store because HD didn't have any).  Kit-$239, extra elbow $34 (rip off)  See pics attached.  Used all pieces.  Spray painted it black with high temp black paint $12 at HD ----priceless


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi All,

If only Lowes or even our Home Depot in this area stocked piping it would be nice. But we just had a Home Depot close not long ago and the other one in Keene, N.H., last time I looked did not have any pellet stove pipe.

I am doing a corner installation of a Harman Accentra Pellet Stove. Here is my shopping list that I put together using the http://www.dynamitebuys.com web site. 

Actually it is text of email I sent to them tonight. I am asking for a little help from you guys to review and let me know if it all sounds like I will have everything I need. 

My list to order includes the following:

1  Dura-Vent adjustable pipe  3”x12”  black   3PVP-12A (inside)

1 Dura-Vent wall thimble air intake kit black  3PVP-WTI  (3inch) 

Does this “kit” include the flex pipe? And if it does can it be cut to needed length?

Do I need any flex pipe adapters to connect the flex pipe to either the stove or the thimble?

1 Appliance Adapter   3PVP-AD  black (inside)

1 Round Horizontal Cap  3PVP-HRC (outside)

1 Dura-Vent 45 degree elbow  3PVP-E45  black (inside)

1 Dura-Vent 3”x12” straight pipe stainless steel (for outside) 

Thank you all for your help so far..been real helpful and it is appreciated by this pellet stove newbie!

Steve


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 21, 2008)

Sndney,

Nice Install..thanks for the tip on paint!


----------



## sydney1963 (Oct 21, 2008)

OAK came with my stove and it had 2 clamp like devices (regular headed screw, as you turned it, it tightened, not sure what it is called)  If you go to Englandstoveworks .com you can find all accesories that I used.  Not sure of the cost individually for vent pipe, seems like a kit is cheaper and the way to go.  Tried to get good pics of clamp but didn't have much luck.  Hopefully you can figure out from back of stove what I used.


----------



## imacman (Oct 21, 2008)

millhouselives said:
			
		

> Sndney,
> 
> Nice Install..thanks for the tip on paint!



Are you sure you just want to do a horizontal install?  You might consider an out and up so you have some positive draft.  In case of a power outage, if you just have a horizontal, the smoke may come back into the house when the stove shuts off suddenly. 

Have you given any thought to powering the stove if the power does go out?  I think (?) Harman has a battery backup for their stoves.

As for the painting, don't forget to clean the pipe before painting, especially if you get any galvanized.

And don't forget smoke and CO detectors, and maybe a surge protector for the stove.


----------



## no1psycho (Oct 21, 2008)

I ordered all of my Pellet Vent Pro from Hearthside Distributors.  I also ordered the Wall Thimble with the Air Intake.  Make sure you check the size of the intake on your stove.  The flex pipe with the Air Kit is 2" and the intake on my P68 is 2 3/8".  I found this out on the morning I wanted to start the install.  I ended up running out and getting a regular Wall Thimble so the one with the Air Intake is sitting on my Living Room floor waiting for me to figure out what to do with it.


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks,

My understanding from the salepeople; is that the "fresh air intake kit" stops the problem with smoke coming back into the house, something to do with equalizer the pressure in stove if power goes out. I will have to do some more research on that or post it as a separate question. Their battery backup is mucho expensive maybe something in the future

Burning Chuck..checked my manual for Harman Accentra-2 and the air intake is 2 3/8 inch. Very Interesting...wonder how everybody else that orders the kit gets around this. I guess I could order 2 3/8 flex pipe separate. Is the connection for the air out on the thimble 3"? Is your thimble air intake kit "simpson/duravent".

There is a 3' by 5 foot flex pipe for sale on dynamitebuys, but it is 88.00! I wonder if I can get the air intake thimble by itself without flex pipe that comes with it?

Oh Boy! More research what a pain not having a store nearby where I can just go and pick and measure out what I would like. 

thanks for the tips all!


----------



## no1psycho (Oct 21, 2008)

You can probably find an adapter that takes it from 2 3/8" down to 2", but I just wanted to get the install done so I didn't bother trying to search around for something to work.  I just picked up the regular thimble and I'll worry about the air intake some other time.  I've also read that you can get flex pipe a lot cheaper at an auto parts store instead of buying from a hearth type store.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks Macman.  And for your commission you can stop into Kinsman Stoves and p/u your bag of pellets.  

If you need pipe give me a call

Eric
330-876-0200

This is what I found the other day.  All evidence points to my 3 1/2 yr old son with a screwdriver in hand.  Or maybe a mouse?


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok, 

Here is an update, found 18 inch 2 3/8 inch flex pipe at http://www.partsamerica.com/ $8.99 a lot cheaper then every other price I've seen for flex pipe on the stove sites. This pipe is from autoparts site so I would think it would be plenty safe for a "fresh air intake hose". 

Also found dealer in Jaffrey, N.H. that is has and is selling "Metal Fab" pellet vent pipes. I asked why they were not selling Dura-Vent and he said that they did but stopped because they could not compete price wise with home depot and walmart stores.

Anyone else have Harman stove and where did you get your flex pipe. I ask because the dealer in Jaffrey has everything I need but they do not have the flex pipe (yet).


----------



## rwmurch (Oct 21, 2008)

I know that the Tractor Supply in Bennington,VT has the complete Simpson Duravent kit. I think they were selling it for about $280. The Best Fire in Brunswick keeps a large warehouse of accessories. We found the 45 piece we needed there when we installed our Englander last year.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 21, 2008)

Lowes has dryer venting fo something like $8 for 25'.  That is the way to go.
I know bad pic.

Eric


----------



## Flammam (Oct 22, 2008)

Try here
Precision heat in Ashuelot, nh 603-239-6400


----------



## terryjd98 (Oct 22, 2008)

The store where I am buying my pellet vent pipe told me to just use that cheap metal drier flexable pipe. Never tried to see me a fresh air kit or anything. They claim it will work just as well as any of the expensive kits.


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 22, 2008)

Not sure how I would use the "dryer vent" it is 4 inch and on my stove the fresh air intake is inset thur a round hole on back so it would not even be able to get inside the stove (Harman Accentra) plus is is sized at 2 3/8inch but thanks for the input. Firestarter 45 pieces of stove, how come so many? Just curious

thanks


----------



## imacman (Oct 23, 2008)

millhouselives said:
			
		

> thanks,
> 
> My understanding from the salepeople; is that the "fresh air intake kit" stops the problem with smoke coming back into the house, something to do with equalizer the pressure in stove if power goes out. I will have to do some more research on that or post it as a separate question.



Millhouse,

that's a new one...I've never heard or read that before.  As far as I know, the only way to stop smoke from coming back into the house during a power outage, is to have some vertical pipe to create a natural heat rise draft that will help pull the smoke out.

Maybe some of the real pellet head "veterans" here know better and can educate me on this if I'm wrong.


----------



## kinsmanstoves (Oct 23, 2008)

Vertical rise is the way to draw the smoke from the stove in a power failure not a fresh air intake.  Fresh air intake is a different ball game.

Eric


----------



## imacman (Oct 23, 2008)

kinsman stoves said:
			
		

> Vertical rise is the way to draw the smoke from the stove in a power failure not a fresh air intake.  Fresh air intake is a different ball game.
> 
> Eric



Since Eric said it, that would be good enough for me!


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 23, 2008)

Yes, I agree with you both. I reread the manual and on page 17 there is a diagram of how to do a "horizontal pipe install? It quotes the following. "Minimum flue vent configuration It is recommended that outside air be installed with this venting configuration to reduce smoke and creosote smell in the room in the event of power failure" I guess the key work being reduce, not prevent. ". 

I will add at least a two foot vertical section on the outside of house. thanks again for everybodys..help!


----------



## chet0729 (Oct 29, 2008)

no1psycho said:
			
		

> I ordered all of my Pellet Vent Pro from Hearthside Distributors.  I also ordered the Wall Thimble with the Air Intake.  Make sure you check the size of the intake on your stove.  The flex pipe with the Air Kit is 2" and the intake on my P68 is 2 3/8".  I found this out on the morning I wanted to start the install.  I ended up running out and getting a regular Wall Thimble so the one with the Air Intake is sitting on my Living Room floor waiting for me to figure out what to do with it.


I tried Hearthside, they have "zero" customer service. You would be better off looking somewhere else. They dont answer the phone , they dont return calls and they dont return email.


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2008)

chet0729 said:
			
		

> ..I tried Hearthside, they have "zero" customer service. You would be better off looking somewhere else. They dont answer the phone , they dont return calls and they dont return email.



Chet & no1psycho, 

in the future, do yourself a favor and try contacting Eric at Kinsman stoves...super nice guy, VERY helpful, and prices are good.  He helped me get the correct pipe adapters.  He didn't have them in stock at the time, but gave me the part #'s so I could order from someone else....VERY NICE GUY

In the event that he doesn't have what you need, try Dynamite Buys ( www.dynamitebuys.com ).  They have good cust. service people, great prices, and free shipping on as little or much pipe as you buy.


----------



## flashbang (Oct 29, 2008)

Home Depot does not sell 45 degree bends.


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 29, 2008)

I was able to get the following at Heartline in Jaffrey, N.H. 

1 Dura-Vent wall thimble air intake kit black 3PVP-WTI (3inch)(inside/outside)

1 Appliance Adapter 3PVP-AD black (inside)

1 Round Horizontal Cap 3PVP-HRC (outside)

1 Dura-Vent 45 degree elbow 3PVP-E45 black (inside)

1 Dura-Vent 3”x24” straight pipe stainless steel (for outside) 

So now I am planning the install for this coming weekend. Soon we will be warm(er)!


----------



## imacman (Oct 29, 2008)

millhouselives said:
			
		

> So now I am planning the install for this coming weekend. Soon we will be warm(er)!



Don't forget Millhouse, we need pics!  No pics= it didn't really happen   ;-)


----------



## millhouselives (Oct 29, 2008)

Of course! Will do that!


----------



## firewarrior820 (Oct 29, 2008)

millhouselives said:
			
		

> Not sure how I would use the "dryer vent" it is 4 inch and on my stove the fresh air intake is inset thur a round hole on back so it would not even be able to get inside the stove (Harman Accentra) plus is is sized at 2 3/8inch but thanks for the input. Firestarter 45 pieces of stove, how come so many? Just curious
> 
> thanks



i think he meant,a 45 degree angled piece ,, just one


----------



## sydney1963 (Oct 29, 2008)

Actually HD where I live did have 3 one day when I was in their store.  When I went back a week or two later they were out and didn't know when they would get more.  I bought mine at the local Aubuchon hardware store for $34.


----------

